

Use Firebase from Your Native OS X Application - gsoltis
https://www.firebase.com/blog/2013-04-15-firebase-osx-support.html

======
pagliara
Very cool! Excited to start playing with Firebase.

------
holgersindbaek
Nice one... are you planning on releasing a Rails api as well?

~~~
gsoltis
Ruby is on the list. In the meantime, you can use the REST API from any
language. If you need the realtime aspects on your server, we have a node
client as well.

